# Do you think a massive HORIZONTAL building can have the same impact of a skyscraper?



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I was thinking of that because whenever I see those big palaces and other not-so-tall, but very wide buildings it's so stunning and jaw dropping, it has almost the same impact of a skyscraper (for me).

What's your opinion?









(this is what I mean, or bigger)


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Sure. I prefer massive vertical buildings.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Vertical? Don't you mean horizontal?


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Man, I just love both of those buildings. 

I think that buildings like Peterhof and Catherine's palace are impressive because of their elaborate design, not because of their size. There are plenty of lowrise apartment buildings in the world that have similar dimensions, but are certainly not impressive.

But yes, I agree that having a vertical shape certainly isn't the only way for a building to be impressive. Buildings like Hampton Court, Versailles, the Hermitage, and of course the Pentagon are all evidence of that.


----------



## vertigosufferer (Aug 20, 2005)

Okay what's the biggest horizontal building in the world? lol


----------



## Pengui (Jun 3, 2003)

Don't know about the world's, but I think this one is the longest in France:









It is the Corderie Royale in Rochefort. It was built in 1670 and is 384m long (that would rank it 8th tallest in the world on par with Shung Hing Square, if you were to put it vertically ^ ^ ).
It was used to make ropes for the ships of the Royal Navy. It is now a museum.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

I think Buenos Aires is building a huge horizontal hotel...

But no, I still prefer vertical or horizontal.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

jmancuso said:


>


The Pentagon is simply massive in person. If horizontal can have in impact, this would be it.


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

malec said:


> Vertical? Don't you mean horizontal?



yes, I do. errrr.......


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

To me, the Merchandise mart was more imposing than most of the taller buildings in Chicago!


----------



## Ashram (Feb 18, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl-Marx-Hof

At over one kilometer in length (1100m) and spanning four Straßenbahn (tram) stops, Karl-Marx-Hof holds the distinction of being the longest single residential building in the world.


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

^Karl Marx was quite a hypocrit then.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

vertigosufferer said:


> Okay what's the biggest horizontal building in the world? lol


You guys are all wrong. The biggest horizontal building is the Great Wall of China.


----------



## Renzo (Jun 25, 2004)

Ashram said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl-Marx-Hof
> 
> At over one kilometer in length (1100m) and spanning four Straßenbahn (tram) stops, Karl-Marx-Hof holds the distinction of being the longest single residential building in the world.


Any google maps images of it?


----------



## Icanseeformiles (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not afraid of heights but I am afraid of widths...


----------



## Ashram (Feb 18, 2003)

Renzo said:


> Any google maps images of it?


I haven't seen any.


----------



## Ashram (Feb 18, 2003)

Oops. I fogot to post my opinion. They interest me, these long buildings. Not as much as skyscrapers but I'm impressed by them.


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

I know the pentagon owns some worlds biggest record. It might be office space or something


----------



## zeroyon (Aug 30, 2005)

the main boeing factory is also MASSIVE.


----------

